# Fairy gardens for little people.



## Ina (May 10, 2015)

My five year old great-granddaughter has alopecia, which is a desease that causes hair loss and baldness.  Rachael had bright red hair before she lost it all, and she is the fairest skin person I have ever seen.  So she has never been able to play outside much.

I have an area in my large flower garden that stays shady year round, and the thought of a fairy garden for her popped into my head a few weeks ago. I went looking through my old packed away trinkets, and I found most of the things needed to populate her play area.  It is so easy to set up a small space for a child's use, and it doesn't have to be in the shade.

So here is a look at Rachael's garden.


----------



## Falcon (May 10, 2015)

Awww!  That is SO sweet Ina.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Josiah (May 10, 2015)

What a wonderful grandmother you are. I can see that so much loving care went into her charming garden.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 10, 2015)

Beautiful garden by a beautiful Grandma.:bighug:


----------



## Ameriscot (May 10, 2015)

How sweet!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 10, 2015)

So kind of you to make such a sweet little garden play area for Rachael, I'm sure she will love it!  What a good great-grandma you are Ina, and so creative!  I'm sorry to hear that she's suffering with alopecia, hugs to your little great granddaughter. :love_heart:


----------



## Glinda (May 10, 2015)

Ina, this is adorable.


----------



## Raven (May 12, 2015)

Ina, That is a beautiful, peaceful garden for your little great granddaugher to play in.
How kind of you to make such a lovely spot for her.


----------



## ndynt (May 12, 2015)

How wonderful, can almost see a couple little fairies hiding there. I love fairy gardens.  Just know your little great-granddaughter will thoroughly enjoy it.  So sorry she is unable to play outside....and that she has lost her beautiful red hair.


----------



## Josiah (May 12, 2015)

It's your grand daughter's extremely fair skin that prompts the prohibition of too much sun light isn't it? I know a close friend who developed alopecia and he makes no special effort to avoid the sun.


----------



## Ina (May 13, 2015)

Rachael is a very girlie little one, and she doesn't worry about not having hair. She is one of six children with alopecia in the Texas area.  We tried to have as many play dates as can be arrainged with the six of them, so they understand they are not alone.


----------



## Ina (May 13, 2015)

Ooops, double pics, Sorry


----------



## Ina (May 13, 2015)

We also set up a frog garden for little green frog about 10' from the fairy garden.  I found an old soapstone sink in a neighbor's back yard under a lot of overgrowth. Then I went to a water fowl reservoir near me, and dug up several kinds of water plants for the froggies to hide in. Hope you like it.

View attachment 17916View attachment 17915


----------



## ndynt (May 13, 2015)

Rachael is such a beautiful little girl, Ina.  Disappointed the frog garden pictures will not open.  Sounds wonderful.


----------



## Ina (May 13, 2015)

I'll try again. Sorry for the mistake, I' m not the best techie.


----------



## Warrigal (May 14, 2015)

So good to see a little girl happy with her garden of delights.

Your frog pond is so much better than mine.
I am embarrassed at the lack of effort on my part.
Must watch out for a better receptacle than a couple of plastic basins.


----------



## ndynt (May 14, 2015)

What a find that soapstone sink was.  Never thought of a frog pond.  How very clever.


----------



## Temperance (May 15, 2015)

Ina, your granddaughter and garden are truly lovely.


----------



## merlin (May 15, 2015)

Thanks Ina for all the photos, what a lovely idea and a loving great-grandmother you are, your great-granddaughter looks very happy in her dress too!


----------



## Ina (May 15, 2015)

Thank you all for the kind words.  I have been trying to stay busy since Michael died in December, and gardening seem to be what calms me the most. :chores: I grew up on a farm, and I studied Horticulture for three years in my mid 30's, so yes, it is one of my great passions.  The other is portrait art. One brings me piece, and the other brings me cash. :bigwink:


----------



## Kitties (May 17, 2015)

Fabulous Ina!

I wanted to say too, I know a RN with alopecia. She is a beautiful woman. She doesn't hide her condition from anyone. She does wear wigs. Your granddaughter is beautiful too.


----------

